
Clever Monitor Stand for Bifocal Users - ddingus
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1562252540/focalpoint-monitor-stand-for-bifocal-users
======
ddingus
A mentor / good friend of mine worked hard on this project and I thought some
in this audience might find it useful. They use bifocal glasses, as might a
lot of us soon. I'm likely headed there at some point...

It positions a monitor at desk or workspace level, essentially aligning most
flat screens to the ergonomics of a laptop display sitting on same. No mounts
or anything are required. The weight of the monitor centers on the stand and
it all just works.

Risks on this one are low. I helped with the manufacturing plan, and the
protos have been in use for a while and they work, and I'm rewarding that with
a little promotion as this person did a lot for my own success. Thanks.

------
scottmcdot
Thanks for sharing. A great belated Christmas present for my dad!

